
Hotlinking - what it is and how to stop it - donna
http://www.smemon.com/hotlinking-what-is-it-and-how-to-stop-it/
======
donna
Hotlinking is rampant. That guy would be paying $3 per day for bandwidth if he
was using Amazon S3. StumbleUpon for example, is practically based on
hotlinking images into one's blog.

